# Stanza question



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

hey whats up im ruben n i live in arizona! i got a question! i have a 1990 nissan stanza and i know for a fact that aftermarket for this car are hard az hell to find! n e way herez my question.....im thinkin of doing an engine swap down the road! any suggestions????? also do they even make body kits for this type of nissan model???? thanks!


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

There is no to very little aftermarket parts available for the 90-92 stanza but there is a lot of parts that can be custom fitted to fit ie, strut bars, cold air intake, clear side marker lights, custom exhaust, custom tail lights (like mine), there is this one company that makes body kits though http://www.spoilersetc.net/Nissan/stanza-9092.htm as for engines depends if you either have the money or the skill to do it right, you could go for the sr20det, or the dohc ka24de


----------



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

*TAIL LIGHTS*

COOL MAN THANKS FOR THE ADVICE! I NOTICED YOU SAID THAT YOU HAVE CUSTOM TAIL LIGHTS ON YOUR STANZA....HOW DID YOU COME ACROSS THEM?? I GOT PLANS TO HAVE SOMEONE CUSTOM INSTALL TAIL LIGHTS OF A HONDA S2000 ON MY CAR CAUSE I SURE AS HELL CANT DO THE JOB LOL! AS FOR THE BODY KIT LINK THAT YOU GAVE ME I HAD ALREADY SEEN THAT KIT I'D SETTLE FOR IT BUT I WAS HOPING THAT THERE WOULD BE SOME OTHER KITS OUT THERE!


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

if you couldfind someone that works with fiberglass you could have a kit custom made, but it would cost you


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*CHeck IT!*

Well you could fit da Sr20 that shit would go hard on da stanz. Cuz all a Stanza is really like an S13 silvia..but sedan version.. if you think about it...well other that that maybe an turbo Qr25! cuz a turbo with that motor would only make it worth it...... or a VG30 and 35 series <-- damn!.... shit..depends on you idk up to you..hit any more advice


----------

